# Let's Get In Shape For Riding !



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Groundwork for the Rider Exercises 

^ I found that site, which has alot of cool things, but i do know that everyone here has some kind of fault when riding, so here is some 'groundwork' for us, before we get into the saddle  

It give's exercises for :

1. Balancing on the reins.
2. Collapsing on one side of the body.
3. Rolling forward with the shoulders.
4. Riding with your legs too far forward or too far back.
5. Leaning on the inside or outside of the saddle.

We should create a goal, and alittle work out plan, and post here everyday to say if we reached our goal, what we did, how many we did(goal pretty much) and other exercises we did for riding. 

Enjoy !


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I got sucked into an infomercial and order The Firm Wave this morning. I'm hoping it will help my core and my balance!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol  
Tell me how it works  Hopefully it will


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

What a great idea! I haven't ridden since october, so I probably have ALL those problems lol. I will start when my cramps go away.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay 
I started already, and so far so good  !
I have also found a WHOLE bunch of exercise books, directed to us Equestrians !


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

luvmyperch said:


> I got sucked into an infomercial and order The Firm Wave this morning. I'm hoping it will help my core and my balance!


LOL! Luvmyperch we must have been watching the same infomercial because I ordered it too! Swore I'd never get sucked in again, but here I go. The Firm is a great workout (have the original) so thought it might actually be worth it. Good luck to us both! :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

dynamite. said:


> What a great idea! I haven't ridden since october, so I probably have ALL those problems lol. I will start when my cramps go away.


Good to know I'm not the only one. Now I've got to wait for the ground to harden up just a whisker so I don't chew it up getting the horses to solid ground to ride. In the meantime, I'm trying to get my fat **** in shape for riding season. So close and yet.....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I had my first lesson in 4 months yesterday. I have NOOO stomach muscles! It's back to pilates for me.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ I agree, I have been thinking of doing just that. Havent ridden much all winter , maybe twice...I rode Friday(trail and arena) and Sat(arena) and boy could I feel it today. My stomach muscles ache...I am def looking for a good workout program!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are a couple more I've come across

Women and Horses - Equestrian Ball And Band Exercises

Get Fit Horse Riding - Horse Riding is a Fun Exercise To Tone The Whole Body

Cowboy Bob's Cowboy Calisthenics

I've been riding most of this week and it's my back which is giving me problems. Of course, I've been going to the gym 3 times this week also so I've prolly overdone it a bit.


----------

